# Plant Sale at The Huntington



## coronacars (Apr 20, 2017)

Next week for those in Southern California next week starting the 28th is the Huntington Spring Plant Sale. I don't know what orchids they will have yet but they have over 900 species and over 2,000 hybrids. They should have plenty of orchids available.


----------

